# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  تحميل برنامج Secure Folder v7.4-2013 + Crack لتشفير الملفات كامل

## abde rahim

تحميل برنامج Secure Folder v7.4-2013 + Crack لتشفير الملفات كامل    تحميل برنامج Secure Folder v7.4-2013 + Crack لتشفير الملفات كامل    Secure Folder v7.4-2013 + Crack    برنامج  Secure Folder هو برنامج يمكنك من تشفير الملفات الهامة الخاصة بواسطة  كلمة سر ، بحيث لا يمكن الوصول اليها بدون كلمة السر ، وبذلك تضمن انه لا  يمكن ان يطلع عليها احد بدون ادخال كلمة السر ، وهو برنامج بسيط وسهل  الاستخدام . برنامج Secure  Folder هو برنامج سهل الاستخدام جداً ، ومن مميزات البرنامج انه يمكنك  حماية عدد غير محدود من المجلدات ، ويمكنك استرجاع الباسورد عبر الاميل ،  كما أن البرنامج سريع وسهل وبسيط ، بالأضافة للعديد من المميزات اكتشفها  بنفسك . برنامج رائع برغم  صغر حجمه يمكنك من خلال البرنامج اغلاق عدد غير محدود من الملفات برقم سرى  ويوجد ايضا بالبرنامج مجموعه ادوات اخر رائعه مثل التحكم فى برامج بدء  التشغيل مع الويندوز , مسح وإصلاح أخطاء النظام والقيود التي تطبقها  الفيروسات, أداة تصوير الشاشه , اخفاء اى بارتيشن من الهارد وتغير ايكونات  البارتيشن .    التحميل                   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايهابو

مشكور ياباشا الله يجزيك الخير

----------

